
One pixel attack for fooling deep neural networks - anaclet0
https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.08864.pdfhttps://arxiv.org/pdf/1710.08864
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15577885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15577885)

Also:

    
    
        Paper identifier
        '1710.08864.pdfhttps:/arxiv.org'
        not recognized
    
        There appears to be a valid arXiv paper identifier
        within '1710.08864.pdfhttps:/arxiv.org'.  Perhaps
        the link you followed was intended as a link to
        arXiv:1710.08864.
    

Links:

* [https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.08864](https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.08864)

* [https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.08864.pdf](https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.08864.pdf)

